# Can someone make me a sig?



## R2DJ (Sep 30, 2008)

I just want the following:

- scribbles as a background but not that heavy
- my name "R2DJ" in a jagged writing (like scribbling my name on paper)
- of course, black and white

Thanks in advance! I've made a previous attempt but it's just too terrible.


----------



## CorruptedAngel (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok here you go, done very quick so dont mind if you dont like it (needs resizing) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





image




direct link
http://i352.photobucket.com/albums/r341/de...DJ_edited-1.png


----------

